# sakk-klub helyesírása



## Csaba

Ezek közül melyik a helyes:
sakkklub
sakklub
sakk-klub
sakk klub
?

Igazából az első kettő egyáltalán nem tűnik helyesnek, de talán mégis? Én bridzsezni szoktam, ott mindenki úgy írja, hogy bridzsklub. És van-e egy jó hely utánanézni a szabályoknak az interneten? Köszi és elnézést kérek, ha kicsit túl egyszerű volt a kérdésem.


----------



## Zsanna

Az Akadémiai kiadó Helyesírási szabályzata szerint kötőjeles: sakk-klub. 
Valószínű, hogy a k betűk találkozása miatt kell kötőjelesen írni, mert sok más ilyen kezdetű összetett szó egy szóba íródik: sakkmester, sakkhúzás, sakkjáték, sakkbajnokság - de sakk-könyv.

Már kerestem a HSz-t a neten, de nem találtam meg abban a formájában, amiben kerestem volna. Viszont az is igaz, hogy nem néztem végig az összes lehetőséget, ami a wikipédián is megvan (a Hungarian Resources című stiky-ben megtalálható a link a fórumunk első oldalán), de nézd meg ezt.


----------



## ib343

sakk-klub

Összetett  szó esetében a két tag egybeírandó, viszont egy másik szabály az, hogy három azonos mássalhangzó nem lehet egymás mellett. Például azt, hogy több + vel így kell írni több + vel --> több + bel --> többel. (Kivétel a tulajdonnevek: Papp-pal a helyes)

Viszont mivel itt összetett szóról van szó, nem csak sima toldalékolásról, az elő és utótag meg kell tartsa integritását. Ezért a megoldás a patthelyzetre a kötőjelezés:
sakk-klub

Még egy példa: lakk-kenés
Ugyanez igaz még akkor is, ha kétjegyű betű van az előtag elején pl.: strucc-csont


----------

